# Blazers will begin broadcasting in Spanish!



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> With the team’s debut in the regular season on the road against the Utah Jazz, the Blazers will also begin a two-year agreement to carry all of the team’s regular season games in Spanish.
> 
> Spanish announcer Arnulfo Alvarez will handle the play-by-play duties and Emilio Barrales will serve as the Blazers analyst. The games will be broadcast on KKGT1150 AM, an affiliate of Bustos Media Holdings of Oregon, LLC.
> 
> The Blazers join 9 other NBA teams, all with Spanish radio to serve the Hispanic population and NBA fan base.


This is great, GREAT news if you ask me. I love the fact that Portland seems to have a good Latino representation for broadcast choices. (We have 2 regular over-the-air spanish networks on TV, and several spanish radio stations.)

I watched La NBA en Telemundo last season. That was pretty cool. In fact, there will be one Blazer game this year broadcasted on Telemundo.

I speak a good amount of spanish (not a whole lot, but enough to understand pretty well), so I'll give these new guys a listen and see how it sounds.

LINK:
http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Blazers_to_Broadcast_on_Spanis-88345-41.html


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

I was in San Antonio last week and heard a Spur game in Spanish....LOL...all I could understand were the player's names. I enjoyed trying to understand it though!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I wonder how, "Goodnight, Blazers fans... wherEVER you may be.", sounds in Spanish...

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> I wonder how, "Goodnight, Blazers fans... wherEVER you may be.", sounds in Spanish...
> 
> PBF


Buenas noches todos, dondequiera usted puede ser. .You've obtuvo para hacer sus tiros libres. ¡Rasgue la Ciudad! ¡El bongo de bango de Bingo! ¡Subió la escalera dorada! ¡Nadie dijo sería fácil!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> Buenas noches todos, dondequiera usted puede ser. .You've obtuvo para hacer sus tiros libres. ¡Rasgue la Ciudad! ¡El bongo de bango de Bingo! ¡Subió la escalera dorada! ¡Nadie dijo sería fácil!


Uhh, that doesn't really begin to make much sense... It is kinda funny though...

I'm gussing you used one of those computer translators like www.dictionary.com or something.

heh, that "Bingo bango bongo!" sentence you made alone translates as "The small watercraft from Bango of Bingo!" (at least, that's as close to having it make sense as I could get it.)

Also, the other thing that gave it away is that there is no "You've" in spanish. In fact, there are no apostrophes in Spanish at all. 

The closest thing to "Goodnight Blazers fans, where ever you may be" that I can come up with (and have the same meaning) is the following:

"Hasta luego los admiradores de los Blazers, a donde Uds. esté en!"

...and there you have it.


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>
> (We have 2 regular over-the-air spanish networks on TV, and several spanish radio stations.)


I've tried to find the Spanish TV stations in Portland, and have never succeeded. Which channels are they? Are they low-power transmitters or something that wouldn't reach Aloha?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rob Allen</b>!
> 
> I've tried to find the Spanish TV stations in Portland, and have never succeeded. Which channels are they? Are they low-power transmitters or something that wouldn't reach Aloha?


You need to tell your brother, Paul, to c'mon with the hook-up! :laugh:

Heh.....all joking aside, Rob, welcome to our humble commo....., er, abode! :clap:


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

Cousin Paul's been no help on this, unfortunately.

Thanks for the welcome! I found out about this place from Wheels & Rice on the radio the other night. I'm already familiar with the way these forums work because my other favorite message board, at comicbookresources.com, uses the same vBulletin software. A fellow called 'sabas11' used to post there too, and I think I saw him here today.

I really am curious about the Spanish TV stations.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rob Allen</b>!
> 
> 
> I really am curious about the Spanish TV stations.


2 spanish channels:

I'm in portland by the way. They don't come in super clear, but it's watchable.

Both channels are UHF.

Channel 38 (forget the call letters) Univision

Channel 51 (forget the call letters) either Telemundo or some other network.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I listened to these guys a bit during the 2nd and 3rd quarter.

It's pretty interesting. They do it old school style (broadcasted from Utah using a Telfax.)

They also didn't cut to commercial breaks either...

My spanish isn't _quite_ good enough to really follow the action carefully, but these guys aren't half bad.

I'm really happy with the Blazers for setting something like this up.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I hate the Spanish Channels, I have the edited out of my TV set. What's up with children's programming in Mexico? Clowns, pointey hats, sexy women in spandex????


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> I hate the Spanish Channels, I have the edited out of my TV set. What's up with children's programming in Mexico? Clowns, pointey hats, sexy women in spandex????


What's wrong with that?

How can you hate the spanish channels man? They are like, my favorite!


----------

